# 1950’s Schwinn Bike - Untouched Original



## Majdotkool (Nov 12, 2021)

Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com
				




we are still pretty new at bike collecting, need some input on what is right and what is wrong with this Schwinn. Hornet? I know the saddle is not correct.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 12, 2021)

Not so much as what’s wrong with it but all the missing stuff. I don’t have FB so I can’t see the description or price. I’d pass V/r Shawn


----------



## Fonseca927 (Nov 12, 2021)

Nice locking fork with key! That’s a plus.🤙🏻


----------



## Majdotkool (Nov 12, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Not so much as what’s wrong with it but all the missing stuff. I don’t have FB so I can’t see the description or price. I’d pass V/r Shawn



Thanks Shawn, It’s $225. Can you tell what model?


----------



## Majdotkool (Nov 12, 2021)

Fonseca927 said:


> Nice locking fork with key! That’s a plus.🤙🏻



That’s one of the things I wasn’t sure was correct on the bike.


----------



## phantom (Nov 12, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Not so much as what’s wrong with it but all the missing stuff. I don’t have FB so I can’t see the description or price. I’d pass V/r Shawn



I don't do FB either, however, if you just click on the FB ad in posters thread it will bring up the ad and pics with all the particulars and allow viewing.


----------



## ADReese (Nov 12, 2021)

I have a really nice black front fender available if you purchase the bike. It is for a non-truss rod model.


----------



## vincev (Nov 12, 2021)

In my opinion the condition and parts missing would make me pass.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 12, 2021)

That serial number was used at least twice. Once in 1952 and then again the first half of December 1953 so that would be a 1954 built piece. Since that is a cantilever frame with that paint scheme, the bike would have been a 1954 Wasp. The locking fork could have been a factory added piece and the V fork dart is what the 54 Wasp had. The Wasp also had painted S-2's in 1954 only. Can't really tell for sure if that piece has painted rust or chrome rust rims.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 12, 2021)

When you're starting out, it's good to ask first and hear advice rather than just rush into buying and regret. The bike you have in the picture is missing at least the front fender, truss rods, and chain guard. It may be missing more, but the big missing items alone should put the red flag up that this is a project bike in fair-to-rough condition. You absolutely could clean and complete this bike, but it will take you time to find the parts and money to buy them a la carte. I would suggest if you are relatively new to start with a more complete bike, perhaps in a little better condition. You may pay more, but that's OK. One of the hardest lessons is that for most old bikes, it's actually cheaper in the long run to buy a little better project and pay more up front, than to spend time and even more money piecing something together. It's actually more time-consuming and more expensive in the end to start with a very incomplete bike and build-up than it is to just pay up front for the better starting point.


----------



## Majdotkool (Nov 13, 2021)

SirMike1983 said:


> When you're starting out, it's good to ask first and hear advice rather than just rush into buying and regret. The bike you have in the picture is missing at least the front fender, truss rods, and chain guard. It may be missing more, but the big missing items alone should put the red flag up that this is a project bike in fair-to-rough condition. You absolutely could clean and complete this bike, but it will take you time to find the parts and money to buy them a la carte. I would suggest if you are relatively new to start with a more complete bike, perhaps in a little better condition. You may pay more, but that's OK. One of the hardest lessons is that for most old bikes, it's actually cheaper in the long run to buy a little better project and pay more up front, than to spend time and even more money piecing something together. It's actually more time-consuming and more expensive in the end to start with a very incomplete bike and build-up than it is to just pay up front for the better starting point.



Thanks. I do appreciate the advise! I am going to pass on this, the price is way to much for me.  We have a couple bikes we are working on now, a 1936 Elgin rusty clunker, a 1964 Spaceliner we are reassembling now and a heavily painted Monark waiting for our attention.  I wonder how many projects are too many?


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Nov 19, 2021)

Majdotkool said:


> Thanks. I do appreciate the advise! I am going to pass on this, the price is way to much for me.  We have a couple bikes we are working on now, a 1936 Elgin rusty clunker, a 1964 Spaceliner we are reassembling now and a heavily painted Monark waiting for our attention.  I wonder how many projects are too many?



Too many is never enough... RideOn... Razin..


----------

